

Operate on this mother so that we can take her baby - whiddershins
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/christopherbooker/10485281/Operate-on-this-mother-so-that-we-can-take-her-baby.html

======
deletes
Reads like a synopsis of a over the top drama. Except that it is real and even
more ridiculous.

